# Rocks?



## VincentM (Aug 8, 2008)

What are the names of the long flat rock platelets... I want to buy some so my fish have places to hide and feel less stressed out


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Slate.

TR


----------



## VincentM (Aug 8, 2008)

...................................................

Thank you!

[stupid 'your message is to short']


----------

